# CatBrat HT room in progress



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

Downstairs, I have a small HT room in progress. Slowly, as I can afford to work on it. Here's my plans for the room, so far:










The room is small. 11.5' wide, 13-15' deep, 7' high.

2.40:1 screen across entire front wall, using AT screen.
3 identical speakers for L/C/R behind screen: Axiom Audio in-cabinet M80.
For surrounds: Axiom Audio SQ8.
For subwoofer: Axiom Audio EP800.

Possibly 2 in ceiling speakers for the 7.1 rears facing down behind the seating area.

Room mostly painted black. Some rope lights on a dimmer behind some thin wall accoustic treatments.


----------

